# Primo (e ultimo, in questo caso) incontro disastroso



## oceano (30 Aprile 2014)

- 9:30, sarò puntuale (e magari si aggiunge "mi raccomando anche tu").

Per ragioni che vanno dal "passo da lì così faccio prima" al "mi trovo nella tal via (sbagliando però la località)" ci si avvia ad un fantozziano ritardo mostruoso di un'ora e mezza che mi ricorda i tentativi maldestri del Ragioniere nei confronti della Silvani.
E quindi ci si incontra, ognuno con i suoi scazzi, i pensieri che vanno altrove, poco tempo e chiaccherate stanche.

Nel senno di poi non fu neanche un male. Davvero.


----------



## animalibera (30 Aprile 2014)

ci si incontra sempre ognuno con i propri scazzi anche senza aver avuto un ora e mezzo di ritardo.....è la vita è cosi....


----------

